# Hitch



## Camping Family From MI (Feb 20, 2010)

All this is so new to me. Just put a deposit on a 2010 250RS. Wondering what you think about the price of hitch(1000lb bars)/sway bar/electric brake setup with install for $704?

Is one brand better then the next? What should I be looking for with this in regards to the towing essentials?

Thanks

Kelly


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Hey there Kelly. I just priced everything you need on RVWholesalers.com. Keep in mind this isn't showing the custom pre-made wiring harness to plug right into your TV.


```
<br />
Equal-i-zer Hitch 1000/10000lbs Trailer Weight		$459.99 <br />
2 5/16" Equal-i-zer 10K Ball 				$21.99 <br />
Prodigy P2 Electronic Brake Control by Tekonsha (NEW) 	$129.99 <br />
					Total		$611.97<br />
```
Now knowing what the parts are costing above for a top-notch setup, $704 isn't too bad with installation. Is it safe to assume that the sway setup your thinking about is not only sway control but weight distribution as well?

BTW - I think most people on the forum here would agree that this is a really nice setup that I listed out. You asked if one is better than the other... people have there fav's but some items just work better for others with the TT/TV setup they have.


----------



## Camping Family From MI (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi

Thank You for you reply. Thank You for sharing your knowledge. I know that it is not an Equal-i-zer Hitch because that is what I asked for. I have read that many have those on here. General RV does not carry them. I can't remember what brand they quoted me.I tried to research General RV website and can not find any info on the hitches they carry.

Are there some brands that I should watch out for or should ask for? They do not carry Equalizer Hitches.

The salesman showed me three things. The hitch, the weight distribution and a sway control. They seem pretty generic. He also said it would include the break control.

Thanks again

Kelly


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Rob_G said:


> Hey there Kelly. I just priced everything you need on RVWholesalers.com. Keep in mind this isn't showing the custom pre-made wiring harness to plug right into your TV.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Yes..... Thats exactly what and where I purchased too.







Good choice, but there is a lot of other good stuff out there too.


----------



## funtownrv (Feb 13, 2010)

Fun Time RV pricing: Head and Bars weight dist hitch:300

Sway control W ball:75.00

Basic analog brake control: 175.00

Total cost:550.00


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

funtimerv said:


> Fun Time RV pricing: Head and Bars weight dist hitch:300
> 
> Sway control W ball:75.00
> 
> ...










That's the stuff RV dealers try and sell you. The right setup makes a big difference. The dealers should try out the products they push.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Equalizer and Reese seem to be the more popular for the money for most of the members here. Be wary of the hitch the dealer is selling you. There more worried about profit than your safety. Not saying that there setup wont work or that maybe it isnt better than what I've offered up as choices.


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Camping Family From MI said:


> All this is so new to me. Just put a deposit on a 2010 250RS. Wondering what you think about the price of hitch(1000lb bars)/sway bar/electric brake setup with install for $704?
> 
> Is one brand better then the next? What should I be looking for with this in regards to the towing essentials?
> 
> ...


I have a Reese set up on my 25RSS with 800lb bars... I have a Tekonsha P3 Trailer brake controller. I paid $130 I think on e-bay... Part of the hitch came with my trailer which was used, the rest i bought off of Craigslist. There was a guy who bought a complete Reese 1200lb weight distributing hitch (Reese calls it "Straitline") to use it ONCE to bring his new camper to a seasonal site and then sold it to me, with the anti sway device (Reese calls their anti sway device "Dual Cam Anti Sway") for $400.00.

I don't think the price is too steep, but really need to know the specifics of what you are buying to be sure. I do believe that a dealer DESERVES to make some markup, that is how they stay in business and keep people employed. If anyone os quoting a better deal, keep in mind they probably are not adding in for freight (hitches are heavy) and labor. Hopefully someone with good skills will do the install and set-up....

Just remember that you bought the camper to enjoy it!!!!


----------



## Camping Family From MI (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone, your knowledge is truly appreciated.

My neighbor has an 1 year old Curts weight distribution and anti-sway bar they have upgraded to a Hensley. I think this is probably the one that they were selling me (same dealership). What do you think about this system?

Thanks

Kelly


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Look -- for a trailer your size -- a REESE setup with Sway Control and WD will be fine ... and probably best overall for your rig ... you don't want to try to go cheap or off brand because you are going to wind up regretting it... stick with REESE ...

Hensley makes a great setup but IMO it would be a total pricey overkill for your rig...

Also get a good Prodigy brake controller -- about $125 on Ebay ...

Also -- if ypou have the dealer set it up for you -- i can guarantee that its going to be set up out of specs -- the dealers job is to make the sale and get you off the lot -- he is going to slap on the hitch -- and then push you out the door -- 50:1 odds it will be set wrong -- so no matter what the dealer sells you -- you need to take the instruction manual and reset the hitch/receiver... (I had to do mine like three times to finally get it as close to where it should be)

Your dealer is not your buddy -- he is a salesman -- his job is to get your money and be done wiht you -- yes every now and then you find a good dealer (but at about the same rate you find a good lawyer!!) ... he makes higher commissions on selling you cheaper things for higher prices ... as long as you and he both understand that , then everything is pretty fair...


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

My dealer got me the Reese Dual Cam setup for $400 and installed it. I'm sure he got it at wholesale and added the labor for the install. Your dealer can probably do better.


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Joe/GA said:


> My dealer got me the Reese Dual Cam setup for $400 and installed it. I'm sure he got it at wholesale and added the labor for the install. Your dealer can probably do better.


Did you buy yours in '05?? I can tell you that I buy Reese at jobber pricing and I can't touch one WITH dual cam antisway for under $700... In my old 2007 price sheet it was lower but unless you bought back in 'o5 when steel was WAY less money I don't see anyone selling a new complete dual cam set up that cheap.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

russlg said:


> My dealer got me the Reese Dual Cam setup for $400 and installed it. I'm sure he got it at wholesale and added the labor for the install. Your dealer can probably do better.


Did you buy yours in '05?? I can tell you that I buy Reese at jobber pricing and I can't touch one WITH dual cam antisway for under $700... In my old 2007 price sheet it was lower but unless you bought back in 'o5 when steel was WAY less money I don't see anyone selling a new complete dual cam set up that cheap.
[/quote]

A quick search on the internet and I found one at adventurerv.com for 499.99 and that was the first place that came up in the search. Russlg it sound's like you're wholesaler is hosing you.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

I got it in July of 2009.


----------



## Camping Family From MI (Feb 20, 2010)

Just wanted to say Thank You again to everyone for their input. Our new Outback is home. We had the dealership install our neighbors Curt weight distribution and bought a Prodigy brake control and made it home fine. Now that it is home, I have a little while to find the right hitch for us. I not very good at making quick decisions.

Thanks so much.

Kelly


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

jozway said:


> My dealer got me the Reese Dual Cam setup for $400 and installed it. I'm sure he got it at wholesale and added the labor for the install. Your dealer can probably do better.


Did you buy yours in '05?? I can tell you that I buy Reese at jobber pricing and I can't touch one WITH dual cam antisway for under $700... In my old 2007 price sheet it was lower but unless you bought back in 'o5 when steel was WAY less money I don't see anyone selling a new complete dual cam set up that cheap.
[/quote]

A quick search on the internet and I found one at adventurerv.com for 499.99 and that was the first place that came up in the search. Russlg it sound's like you're wholesaler is hosing you.








[/quote]
$525 at e-trailer....









They used to be a lot cheaper though.. With my OB in Dec 2006, I got one for $500 installed.


----------

